# Searching for a suitable replacement to an old "Cut Cupboard Lock"



## Tset Tsyung (20 Dec 2020)

Hi all,

Haven't done much carpentry in some time and I never got into cabinet making. I'm saying this so that you understand that much of my knowledge will be ropey.

That said, my wife purcahsed a second drinks cabinet and only afterwards did we realise that the lock needed replacing. After purchasing the wrong one, I realised that I'm looking for a cut cupboard lock. Here are the some photos of the hole. Please note that we moved after removing the old lock and lost said lock which is why I can't just measure that [FACEPALM].









I believe that I have located a suitable replacement lock... however I would like to run it past those with more knowledge on the subject to make sure I'm getting the right thing. Here's the link.

Any help on this subject would be greatly appreciated. I look forward to hearing from you all soon.

Mike


----------



## Darrenp (20 Dec 2020)

Tset Tsyung said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't done much carpentry in some time and I never got into cabinet making. I'm saying this so that you understand that much of my knowledge will be ropey.
> 
> ...



I’m no expert but it doesn’t look right to me.
The existing cut out appears to be both at the top and the bottom.
to me it looks like the lock in the link only requires one cut out.


----------



## toolsntat (21 Dec 2020)

Darren, you need to enlarge the image to see the double cut out.
With the dimensions given it looks about right to me. Hard to determine exactly the 2" size from image and also the distance in for keyhole?
You could send them some images to check before placing the order. Best to place your tape over the gaps your measuring starting with lets say 100mm to avoid tape hook getting in the way.
You could try asking on here for one.
Cheers Andy


----------



## Darrenp (21 Dec 2020)

toolsntat said:


> Darren, you need to enlarge the image to see the double cut out.
> With the dimensions given it looks about right to me. Hard to determine exactly the 2" size from image and also the distance in for keyhole?
> You could send them some images to check before placing the order. Best to place your tape over the gaps your measuring starting with lets say 100mm to avoid tape hook getting in the way.
> You could try asking on here for one.
> Cheers Andy


Your right !!!
it’s a clear as day when you enlarge the picture


----------



## beech1948 (23 Dec 2020)

You need to look for a half mortise lock. One that has a sheet of brass on only one side.

They can be "handed" L or R

As well as your existing measurements you need to measure from the top surface of the cabinet to the mid point of the key escutcheon where the widest part of the keys barrel goes. This is called the offset.

Then search for a half mortise lock with those dimensions. 

Try:-


https://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk/product/cut-box-lock-51x30mm-brass-563613



OR




__





1 Lever Box Cupboard Lock


D8 1 lever box lock. - D8 1 lever box lock.




www.lockshopdirect.co.uk





OR




__





D18 4 LEVER MORTICE CUPBOARD LOCK - Left hand


D18 4 LEVER MORTICE CUPBOARD LOCK# HANDING GUIDE: Viewing door from the outside Hinges on the right = Left hand lock Hinges on the left = Right hand lock -




www.lockandkey.co.uk





If you can only find a marginally bigger lock then you can cut out the cabinet a small amount to fit.
Good luck

Alan


----------



## toolsntat (23 Dec 2020)

beech1948 said:


> You need to look for a half mortise lock. One that has a sheet of brass on only one side.
> 
> They can be "handed" L or R
> 
> ...



Am I missing something here Alan, from what I can make out none of the 3 locks you've linked to would seem appropriate for this particular situation ?
Cheers Andy


----------



## beech1948 (24 Dec 2020)

Andy,

My mistake. I wanted to show the kind of company you should look at for an answer as to what lock. I did not realise I had inserted details of actual locks. So just click on the company logo and you should go to the product page and search. Al


----------



## Sgian Dubh (24 Dec 2020)

Tset Tsyung said:


> I believe that I have located a suitable replacement lock... however I would like to run it past those with more knowledge on the subject to make sure I'm getting the right thing. Here's the link. Mike


That should work, and you are correct in needing a cut cupboard lock, but it also looks as if you'll need to extend the cut-out towards the door's centre by about 4-5 mm to allow for the casing carrying the lock mechanism. The other dimensions seem about right, including the setback for the pin which is ~12 mm. You need a left hand version for your door.

On a side note, I had a quick look around suppliers I use for a lock of the same size as the approximate dimensions indicated by your tape measure in your photos. I found a couple of places that, in theory, do supply something pretty close to an exact match as best I can make out, but unfortunately they were either out of stock or had only a right hand version available. Slainte.

PS. Did a little extra searching and came up with this, the D142LVB model, at this link: D14 1 LEVER CUT CUPBOARD LOCK - Left hand This lock does have a 17 mm backset which may mean reworking the position of the key hole and escutcheon, something I'd prefer to not do if I was repairing or replacing the lock.


----------



## Jacob (24 Dec 2020)

If nothing fits it's a simple job to cut out and fill the old hole, then cut out a new hole to fit a new lock, but lining up with the old keyhole.


----------



## Tset Tsyung (28 Dec 2020)

Wow!!!

Thank you so much everyone for your responses - you are all awesome! Apologies on the lack of my replying, head like a sieve sometimes.

I'll make sure that I check the offset measurements (Thank you @beech1948).

I must admit, I'm a little nervous about filling and redrilling the hole as this is a veneered cabinet. Although we'll upcycling it (I really hope that word isn't a trigger for any of you ) I don't want to destry the veenere if I can help it... odd thing to worry about, I know...

I'll check the measurements and let you all know how I get on. Again, thank you so much for all your inputs - it really means a lot 

Mike


----------

